# Complete change or will it be ok to cap?



## Bertie (22 May 2013)

Hi,
At the moment I have large 6mm - 8mm gravel in my tank as initially I did not intend to use live plants.

The problem with this large gravel, is that quite a few of the plants often "pop" out of the gravel,especially newly planted ones. When this happens one after the other, it does become annoying, and I think that maybe the plants have difficulty laying down their roots. My wife is unsympathetic saying that it is the only exercise that I get!!

Would it be beneficial to place say some Dennerle Black Quartz as a 1" - 2" cap over the top of this gravel say 1/2 one week and 1/2 the next? Or would it be best to remove the complete substrate and re do the complete tank?


----------



## roadmaster (22 May 2013)

If the Black Quartz is smaller diameter,then it will find it's way to the bottom and l might consider re-doing the substrate from scratch unless you don't mind the two substrates mixing.
Would, (were it me) leave some mulm in the bottom of the tank should I you decide to re-do it.This will help bacteria get established quicker to faster break down organic's from waste and or soil's, which would in my view mean more nutrient's readily available for plant's a bit faster?


----------



## Bertie (22 May 2013)

Yes it is quite a lot smaller....I will have to have a serious think about what to do. I was not going to do anything until June/July so gives me  time to think.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## ian_m (22 May 2013)

When I first setup my planted tank I placed Fluval Stratum (2-4mm size) under black Unipac sand. However after a while, bits of Fluval work their way up on top of the sand, especially after plant fiddling and the sand worked its way down. Also flow in the tank, if not careful, washed the sand around exposing the Fluval which then got moved around as well.

So, one evening, took 5-6 hours, emptied fish, plants and water and using a salad colander (not the wife's) filtered all the sand from the substrate. Put the sand back in 2-5cm bottom layer, shallow at front, deeper at the back (insert marked coffee stirrers to gauge the depth) and covered with the Fluval. Put water, plants and fish back. Done. Tried to keep as much as possible "dirty water" and "detritus" from all the sieving to put back with sand & Fluval as the tank was obviously cycled.

That was over a year ago, occasionally the sand shows due to flow mishaps and plant fiddling, but I just cover it up by pushing the Fluval around a bit or adding more Fluval.


----------



## Bertie (22 May 2013)

Hi ian,
Thanks for that...I think I will change the complete substrate in about June or July..that I think will be the best way. 
Thanks


----------



## ian_m (22 May 2013)

The only thing in my case is, the fluval stratum is clearly less dense than sand, thus had a tendency to "float" on and up through the sand. Not too sure in your case, with gravel that this is so. The gravel may be better in staying put at the bottom, though I suspect the sand will fall through the gravel filling all the spaces up.

Not too sure what the solution is.

If I was doing mine again, I wouldn't have bothered with the sand, or maybe only a 1-2cm layer at bottom and use either loads and loads more Fluval or cat litter (didn't fancy spending ages washing and then watching it float) or "proper" ADA stuff (couldn't afford the mortgage to buy ADA).


----------



## Bertie (22 May 2013)

Yes the cost is worrying, and have already upset the wife today as I thought I was buying a up inline diffuser from fleabay and looks as though the item is fake but will have to wait until it arrives.  I might end up leaving the substrate as is for the near future.


----------



## ian_m (22 May 2013)

A bag or two of this ADA Aqua Soil Powder Amazonia Substrate - Buy Aqua Design Amano Nature Aquariums | The Green Machine as base, followed by possibly 3 bags of this ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia 9 Litre Substrate - Buy Aqua Design Amano Nature Aquarium Goods | The Green Machine would be fine for my 180l tank.


----------



## Bertie (22 May 2013)

I think if I showed that to my other half at the moment...instead of cooking me a nice chinese as she is at the moment, I would be wearing the wok on my head and I don't think it would be empty either.


----------



## Henry (22 May 2013)

I know I seem to say this in every substrate related thread, but have you considered moler clay? (Kaizen Bonsai-Bonsai Mart, Bonsai Trees-Bonsai Tools-Bonsai Pots-Bonsai Gifts-order bonsai supplies online)
It really is an excellent substrate for the money. If you do a google search for "ukaps moler clay", there's a fair bit of information knocking around the forum. I've used it, and will never use anything else while it's available.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 May 2013)

Ive got fluval stratum in my 36l tank. I dont like it, its far too light and expensive. My corys keep uprooting hc as quickly as its growing. I wont buy it again. Go with henrys choice its better looking than cat litter, imo aqua soils are all too expensive and dont come in big enough bags


----------



## Henry (22 May 2013)

I bought a 30L sack of the stuff for £20 delivered. It was more than enough for an 80L and a 30L, with plenty left over. Thankfully the substrate doesn't weigh much when dry, due to it's porous nature, if that is of any concern (I'd hate to lug around 30L sacks of sand or gravel).


----------



## ian_m (22 May 2013)

What you need to do is try some sand with your gravel to see if it works.

Scrounge some sand from somewhere, local fish shop, builders, kids sand pit etc.
Make two containers from bottom half of 500ml water bottles.
In one put layer of sand then cap with gravel (+add water).
In other put layer of gravel then cap with sand (+add water).
Tweak and fiddle with both and see what happens.
I suspect, the sand will perculate through the gravel and the gravel stay at the bottom, OK as a plant growing substrate. On the other one I suspect the gravel will sink through the sand and disappear and look messy.

I have 12.5Kg of Unipac Limpopo black I must put on sale someday (maybe £10 odd).


----------



## Bertie (23 May 2013)

Thanks all for you help....I will have a good think about all this but the Moler clay seems a v good option at the moment!


----------



## kevin1962 (23 May 2013)

i'm looking into moler clay myself


----------

